# New Grow Tent w/ LED



## Wulfgeir (Dec 19, 2008)

I got a 4'x2'x5' Grow Tent - $100


400 watt HPS Sun System 2 mini enclosed ballast w/glass, air duct fittings, MH conversion bulb, 430 watt HPS bulb. - $330

95 CFM ActiveAir Blower - $75 

GrowBright Pure Flow Jr. Carbon Filter - $50 

Happy Frog soil - $25

2 50 Watt mixed red/blue spectrum High Powered LED Panels - $250 (Buyer Remorse)

Hokay, theres my equipment, well all the big shit anyway.

I got 20 'mystery seeds' germinating right now. I plan on seperating the tent in half with panda plastic and having 4 in veg, 4 in bud and 4 clones at a time for perpetual harvest.

Nothing is really set up yet since I'm waiting for germination and a few more things I need to get...like pots haha.

As I get more things added on, I'll post more. Please offer some friendly advice since this is my first real grow.

*Oh, as for the ventilation...can I use that 1 blower to suck heat from the ballast and have it connected to the scrubber or should I use 2 fans?*


----------



## OgKuSheDoUt (Dec 19, 2008)

what do you use to serprate the tent panda plastic what is that


----------



## Wulfgeir (Dec 19, 2008)

Its a two-tone white/black heavy duty plastic to make it light tight so I can have 2 grow cycles going on in the same tent.


----------



## Hank (Dec 19, 2008)

Speaking of panda film i need to pick some up in the near future. G' luck with the grow

-Hank.


----------



## jointchief (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm using LEDs as well...just more power. 2 x 1000 watt HPS and 2 x 90w LED UFOs for some supplementary lighting. Similar tent too, but I bought the 8ft. Heres a pic of my setup with only 1 HPS running at the moment (timers are not perfectly synced).


----------



## edubble (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish I had your budget, good luck and good growing


----------



## jointchief (Dec 19, 2008)

edubble said:


> I wish I had your budget, good luck and good growing


Same to you man! I recommend hanging the LED panels on the sides--vertically--as mine are. They'll act as reflectors as well as supplementary lighting in the blue / red department, WHICH, so far in my experience has added some serious trichomes density.


----------



## Wulfgeir (Dec 26, 2008)

Alrighty, I finally got some sproutlings, I waited a little too long to take them out of the humidome, but you know how it is.

I had them under two 26 watt CFLS for 24 hours a day til they sprouted. Now theyre 18/6 under that 400 watt MH conversion bulb I mentioned before. I have pretty good ventilation and the temps still reach highs of mid 80s and lows of low 70's. I know I have Bad Room Syndrome. I'm doing the best I can atm.

Theres some yellow in the seedlings but I figured it was from the stress of being in the dome too long, the lid came loose and some of the root tips that were poking through the jiffy pellet died from the light. Oh well, I'm sure theyll be fine.

Anyways, here's the pics.


----------



## Wulfgeir (Dec 27, 2008)

Well my seedlings bounced back pretty well, theyre more green and have 4th set leaves poking out. Its only been 2 days under the MH and theyre doing so good. Maybe I shoulda made this in the grow forum and not the setup forum. Oh well.


----------



## Wulfgeir (Jan 15, 2009)

An update.

I'm down to 4 plants that are about 1 month old on the 21st. I picked the best seedlings that sprouted each day, so theyre all a day or so older than the previous.

This being my first serious grow I definitely learned a lot, made mistakes and gained very valuable knowledge, so I wanna say thanks to everyone that has shown positive feedback.

All that being said, here are a couple of pics:





Theres my 4 babies as of today. From top left to bottom right, they are Plants 2, 3, 4, 1. 1 and 2 have been topped (the shorter bushier ones diagonal from eachother.)


Here's a little round pod thing that sprang up on Plant 1 a little over a week ago, before flowering. It hasnt really grown since then, just kinda hung out. I really hope the stress didnt make it try to flower early. Here you can see where I topped my plant. Sorry for the blurriness.






Another interesting thing I've seen in Plant 3 (top right in first pic, not topped) was it grew 2 sets of 3 blade leaves whereas my other ones went 1 to 3 to 5 to 7 like normal. Any insight on why it might have done that?

These plants where stressed during transplant about a week ago, I was a little rough with them. Saturday they sprang back up and I used 1/2 strength nutes and since then they've exploded with undergrowth. I then adjusted the water to 6.5.
I used Liquid Earth nutes I had gotten for free from the howtohydroponics site Growth and Vigor.

Well, theres my update. Please leave feedback. I will be setting up my LEDs once I see signs of sex. PeAcE


----------



## Wulfgeir (Jan 27, 2009)

B-U-M-P Got 3 girls and 1 male. I got the LEDs set up and I will be posting pics shortly if anyone cares.


----------



## don juan de pappi (Feb 7, 2009)

So..whats the update man? Curious to see how the girls are turning out.


----------



## HydroBandits (Feb 7, 2009)

Im curious to see how those leds veg your girls. I want to pick up one for my mothers.

Are you using the leds along with the 400 mh?


----------



## Wulfgeir (Feb 22, 2009)

Why update when no one leaves feedback? This is a community last I checked.


Plant 3, main cola.








Plant 4, couple little colas.






I'll be harvesting soon. PeAcE.


----------



## 420 4 fun (Feb 22, 2009)

nice, clean and tidy setup !! kudos

nice plants too


----------



## Wulfgeir (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty dec for bagseed imo.



> Are you using the leds along with the 400 mh?


Nay, I used the mh by itself. I only vegged for like a week or so. My tent is too small for 3-4' plants. Theyre great for side lighting to get the little buds down under.


----------



## godbox (Feb 22, 2009)

nice, when did you start 12/12? and how is your heat/humidity with 400w and i think i read someone uses 2x 1000w in same tent? how do you go with heat?

would you guys recommend these small tents for veg to flower?

edit: and how do you go about odor control? can u block vents off and create a flow?


----------



## Wulfgeir (Feb 25, 2009)

godbox said:


> nice, when did you start 12/12? and how is your heat/humidity with 400w and i think i read someone uses 2x 1000w in same tent? how do you go with heat?
> 
> would you guys recommend these small tents for veg to flower?
> 
> edit: and how do you go about odor control? can u block vents off and create a flow?


I started 12/12 around 14 days old or so. My heat ranges from low 60's to mid 80's. I'm gonna get a new fan soon. The person with the 2x1000 watt lights used better LEDs than I have. The UFOs are 90 watts I think, my panels are 50 watts each, full spectrum. I use a carbon filter connected to the fan, under the light for now, seems to be alright. theres like a 3 foot radius of pot smell around the tent since my vent flaps are open. I post pics when i wake up good night.


----------



## dgk4life (Feb 25, 2009)

Wulfgeir said:


> I started 12/12 around 14 days old or so. My heat ranges from low 60's to mid 80's. I'm gonna get a new fan soon. The person with the 2x1000 watt lights used better LEDs than I have. The UFOs are 90 watts I think, my panels are 50 watts each, full spectrum. I use a carbon filter connected to the fan, under the light for now, seems to be alright. theres like a 3 foot radius of pot smell around the tent since my vent flaps are open. I post pics when i wake up good night.


 mid 80's too high for flower keep around 75 ideal


----------



## imburne (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice!! Do you think the LEDs helped much?


----------



## LiftUrVibration (Mar 5, 2009)

Wulfgeir, thanks for the journal... you would probably get more community if it was in the grow and not set-up area... 

Keep up the good work


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 5, 2009)

If anyone needs grow tent let me know as I now supply them.$285 delivered in north america for 4ft x 8 ft x7 ft tents. 4ft by 4 ft by 7 ft tall $215 delievered. I have other sizes too if you need them..also aero and flood setups just message me for info...Plants all look good


----------



## Wulfgeir (Mar 12, 2009)

> Very nice!! Do you think the LEDs helped much?


I would like to think so. The colas seemed to go towards them whenever I turned the plants.



> mid 80's too high for flower keep around 75 ideal


I tried to keep them around that temp, but the way I had it setup, it wasnt venting heat too well. I bought another reflector and inline fan to help that.

Well, I harvested a little over an Oz from each plant. Sorry, no camera at the time. Came out to about 3.7 all together. I found out I had a herm. and theres tons of seeds. Tastes great though. "It smells like God's vagina."

Next episode: "Aurora Indica" coming soon. Same wulf-time, same wulf-channel.


----------



## godbox (Mar 12, 2009)

hmm, was kinda waiting for your yield, to bad u got no pictures.. =[


----------



## Wulfgeir (Nov 19, 2010)

I just wanna state that I'm back in the saddle again. I was just looking through my first grow, not bad. I really don't remember my first plants looking that FVCKING DANK! Well ok, they werent. When it came down to it...to the final product, the presentation was everything, the high wasnt so great but what do you expect out of bagseed??? I just remember the yeild on this grow, the smell the taste was awesome. High lasted a short time and was too clear. I like that stoned ass couch lock cant do shiit high hahahaha


----------



## Wulfgeir (Nov 19, 2010)

I still have this tent, tables and LEDs, and thats about it. Dont ever ever...EVER grow just with LEDs, trust me and more importantly look up some of the vets posts....dont grow with just LEDs


----------



## krozone (Nov 19, 2010)

Wulfgeir said:


> I still have this tent, tables and LEDs, and thats about it. Dont ever ever...EVER grow just with LEDs, trust me and more importantly look up some of the vets posts....dont grow with just LEDs



Perhaps you mean "Don't use the shitty dual band LED's that you used"; I've got some nice PE express that I'm nearly done, 1x Quad Band 250 LED 12/12 from seed. Your experience with LED's was not positive as you bought junk;just as the guy who pays $100 for a 600W HPS setup (i.e. You get what you pay for).


----------



## Wulfgeir (Nov 19, 2010)

It was positive. They were good for side lighting, the branches seemed to fluff out towards the LEDs


----------



## Wulfgeir (Nov 19, 2010)

It's been a year and 8 months or so, I mean a lot has changed with LEDs


----------



## jtm07g (Nov 19, 2010)

I also use LED's for skirt lighting along with T5's and they work great. No more bs popcorn nugs!


----------



## Wulfgeir (Nov 21, 2010)

Well the AI didnt live due to neglect but heres a link to my next try with bagseed. trying to do it like in seemorebuds book

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/386364-2x2x4-grow-tent-150-250-a.html


----------



## pr0xzy (Mar 11, 2011)

I notice you have a Sun System 2 with glass, I also noticed you put what i believe to be a 4in air fitting on the end, my question for you is: Where did you get the fitting and can you give me a link?


----------

